# Waiting Times For Donor Sperm In Ayrshire



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, 

Me and DH have been told our only chance of having a baby is with Donor Sperm unless we want to adopt but, it's only DH who has the problem as he has NOA so would make sense to at least have a baby that is related genetically to one of us (Me) and plus adoption isn't for us unless I also had problems. We have been ttc almost 9 years.

Just wondering how long the wait for Donor Sperm/DIUI Treatment is for Ayrshire patients (We will be treated at GRI)

Thanks x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, It took me 2 and a half years from referal from crosshouse to starting injections    but i think you will have to add more for doner sperm think maybe talking another year but don't take my word thats what i've read on, here think most people go abroad and or private if you can't wait that long.xx


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for the reply. That's such a long wait!. I was hoping it would be around a year from referral for DIUI  I knew/heard it was around 22 months from referral for IVF/ICSI and knew IUI was a shorter wait but a bit longer for Donor treatments. Really hope it's not 3 and half years though. It just seems too long when we have already been trying for 9 years  aww well that's life I suppose. Just have to sit and wait. Should be used to the delays/setbacks by now as had plenty on this journey with the barriers/PCT rules and postcode lotteries getting in the way.


----------

